# welches hardmono



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo, habe bislang meist mit dem "XTREME hardmono zander 7,2 kg" auf hecht gefischt und noch keinen verloren. Dieses jahr habe ich fluorcarbon aufprobiert in ähnlicher stärke und direkt 2 fische kurz vor landung durch abriss verloren. Händler meinte das fluorcarbon von sufix wäre besser als hardmono aber wie gesagt 2 fische verloren. Was denkt ihr? lieder ein fluorcarbon mit dickerem durchmesser oder lieber das Xtreme wieder kaufen? was ist mit günstigen alternatieven sowie iron claw und so?
Würde mich interessieren was ihr so meint,
Lieben gruß


----------



## Hannes94 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hey realbait,
Also ich würde dir für Hecht 1x1 Titanium raten , das ist fast unkaputtbar^^  mit Hardmono habe ich  bis jetz die meisten Fische verloren


----------



## Colophonius (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hey

Welches Hardmono ist das beste? Stahl/Titan/Flexonit ...


----------



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

jaja, stahl habe ich auch, von dreannan das ist zeiemlich geil, richitg dünn und nicht zerstörbahr. Mich nerfen aber die knicke die sich schnell bilden. Deswegen meine frage um das beste mono vorfach für hecht


----------



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

im übrigen nerfen die knicke sicherlich nicht nur mich....


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Dir ist klar, dass Hardmono = FC ist ?!


----------



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Mit dem 7,2 habe ich von 40cm bis 128 schon alle maße gefangen und noch keinen abriss erlebt. Würde mich mal interessieren wer mal mit dem xtreme 7,2 einen hecht verloren hat. Auch wenn ich so schwärme vom xtreme 7,2 finde ich die färbung im wasser ziemlich milchig, in der finsicht ist fluor carbon also besster, auch ist fluor carbon in der gleichen stärke trotzdem weicher. Jemand einen konkreten tipwelches fluorcarbon gut ist??gibt ja da auch erheblicht preisunterschiede: sufix ist arschteuer, ironclaw billiger und hausmarken kosten nur 20 euro für 100 meter.


----------



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

sry aber: dir ist eher unklar das fc nicht gleich hardmono ist, auch wenn das bei ebay manchmal im gleichen titel erscheint geht es um 2 verschiedene paar schuhe. Wenn du FC hartes mono nennst hast du recht, aber nicht jedes hard mono ist fc!


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hardmono ist eigentlich FC und hat seinen Urspung aus dem Big Game.


----------



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

mag sein das ähnlicher ursprung besteht, dennoch hat hard mono andere eigenschaften. 
Würde mich freuen über konkrete vorschläge von marken und stärken.
Was ich noch zufügen will: ich fische nur mit köfi, und auch nur mit sehr kleinem einzelhaken!Wenn ein fisch abreißt dann ist das kein großes problem. Nie würde ich riskieren das ein fisch mit drilling im mund weiter schwimmen muss.


----------



## Hannes94 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

dann nehm  stahl oder titan xD^^


----------



## Blueplay76 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Wenn gezielt auf Hecht gefischt wird, dann bitte bitte mit Stahl, ich nutze hierfür flexonit. Wenn man sich die Vorfächer selbst zusammen baut, halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen. Mich nerven die Knicke auch, aber lieber mehr investieren, als einen Fisch verlieren. Um die Knicke dauerhaft zu umgehen, hilft wahrscheinlich nur ein Titaniumvorfach. Zum Thema: Im Rhein fische ich auf Zander Tectanvorfächer in 0,45mm und 0,25mm. Hält gut!


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Teste mal 1x7 Titan. Das ist fast so weich wie 7x7 Stahl aber halt aus Titan. Das kauen dir die Fische wenigstens nicht durch.


----------



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

angelt wirklich kein mensch mit hardmono oder fc? Ich verliere lieber mal n hecht( untersuchungen zeigen das ein kleiner einzelhaken keinen großen schaden anrichtet) als weniger zu fangen, ein direkter vergleich zwischen stahl(dünnes dreannan) und hardmono bei uns am see( glasklares wasser) zeigt das auf mono wesentlich mehr geht.
Nur bei großem köfi also wenn cih weiß das eh kein zander beißt nehme ich stahl mit 3kg tragkraft das reciht locker. Bei kleinem köfi mit chance auf zander bin ich eben am überlegen ob hardmono oder fc. Daher meine bitte um konkrete vorschläge


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Wenn dir 3 kg reicht, dann versuch mal das Boa No-Kink Titanium 15 lb. Das Hält geknotet um die 3 kg und dürfte deutlich unauffälliger sein als dickes Hardmono.


----------



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

1mal7 titan ist so dick dass ich sicherlich keinen fisch verliere, das glaube ich dir gerne. Wie aber im vorigen beitrag beschrieben möchte ich auch weiterhin zander fangen und die beißen bei uns am see nicht auf so´n ankerseil. Nicht böse gemeint aber suche mono.
Wenn ich stahl nehme dann wie gesagt nur bis zu 3 kg. Gibt es natürlich nicht überall und kostet für 5 meter an die 6-7 euro. Ist dafür sehr weich...und dennoch habe ich da direkt knicke drinn und solche geschichten.


----------



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

das "boa no knick" was du da schreibst schau ich mir mal an, thx.
bin aber wie gesagt auf suche nach mono


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

http://www.camo-tackle.de/91-m-boan....html?osCsid=ed02bcba2c9756d2207fc166c984dff2


Das kostet zwar gut Geld, aber es ist wirklich sau dünn. Damit kann man auch ohne Probleme den Standard Clinch Knoten machen. Knicke habe ich damit nicht und nehme es auch zum Zanderangeln. 


Zum 1x7 Titan: Leider habe ich das nur in 9 kg in der Hand gehabt, das ist wirklich arg dick. Gibt es 1x7 Titan auch im dünner? 


Ansonsten habe ich keine weiteren Hinweise für dich, mit Mono/Hardmono/FC habe ich nicht großartig geangelt. Ich hatte mal irgendwas "Hechtsicheres" was kein Metall war, das war auch gleich beim ersten Biss durch. Daher fische ich nur Titanium, bzw. selten mal Stahl.


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Gibt gerade einen sehr interresanten Artikel in der Fisch und Fang über das Thema. Ausserdem gibt es speziell fürs Hechtangeln auch HardMono...
MFG HHjung 93


----------



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

würde mich interessieren was da steht? Wer traut sich dass mal auf ein paar sätze zusammen fassen? Jo hardmono hecht gibbet auch, welches würdest du empfehlen? viele haben dan direkt stärken von über 50...also da kann ich dann auch direkt ein normales mono nehemn schon und sowieso ein fc


----------



## Bobster (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

...bemühe Dich mal selber 

Tips hast Du doch schon genug bekommen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2950026&postcount=7


----------



## Colophonius (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hey

Habe auch das von Drennan.
Das ist sicher unauffälliger als ein 0,80er Ankerseil. 
Und gegen Knicke:
Sooooo teuer ist es auch nicht, man muss es halt nach Würfen in Bäume |rolleyes  oder Drills auswechseln, aber wer hier spart, der spart falsch.

Gegen Knicke:
Titan, fische selbst 1x1 fürs jerken, ist zwar recht dick, aber dafür auch in Hechtstärke


----------



## Clown (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hi,

kauf dir die aktuelle Ausgabe der Fisch&Fang... Ein netter bericht....

Petri


----------



## welsfaenger (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

warum sich hier keine großartig zu Hardmono zu Wort meldet ist doch klar. Sobald man nur das Wort Hardmono in den Mund nimmt wird man hier zerrissen. Angler die mit HM angeln sind die schlimmsten und unwaidmännischsten überhaupt, daher meldet sich hier keiner zu Wort.
Ich pers. fische auch meist mit Hardmono, gerade bei Wobblern über 10cm. Da es etwas steifer und trotzdem unauffällig ist vertüddelt das Vorfach nicht beim Wurf mit dem Wobbler und es fängt trotzdem noch die Fische. Verloren habe ich mit bisher noch keinen Hecht, das Hardmono hat immer gehalten. Der große Vorteil von HM zu Stahl ist eben, wie du auch schön erähnt hast, das es nicht knickt. Nachdem ich zwei 20 € Wobbler beim twitchen mit normalen Flexonit durch Abriss verloren habe, habe ich HM ausprobiert und bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Gibt gerade einen sehr interresanten Artikel in der Fisch und Fang über das Thema.


Da muss ich Martin recht geben. Das war ein reines Marketingartikel für eine bestimmte Marke an Vorfachmaterial mit ansonsten recht wenig Erkenntnisgehalt.

Das war halt die Meinung eines Autoren zu dem Thema, nicht wie hier die Erfahrungen verschiedener Leute.

Auch da hat aber leider der welsfaenger recht, das passiert dafür in einer Zeitschrift nicht:


> warum sich hier keine großartig zu Hardmono zu Wort meldet ist doch klar. Sobald man nur das Wort Hardmono in den Mund nimmt wird man hier zerrissen



Ich persönlich nutze Stahl, wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht gehe.

ABER:
Da ich doch viel unterwegs bin, treffe ich auch viele Leute, die das anders handhaben und dabei auch nicht mehr/weniger Hechtre verlieren als mit Stahl.

Das schliesst die Verwendung vonn HM/FC genauso ein wie der Verzicht auf jegliches Vorfach bei monofiler Schnur im Extremen.

Interessant dabei:
Ich war mit dem Mann ohne Vorfach schon mehrmals an guten Hechtgewässern fischen, jedesmal mit zweistelligen Fangergebnissen pro Mann/Tag. Und trotz Vorfachverzicht hatte er keinerlei Verluste. Köder waren kleine/kleineste Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler.

Ich dagegen hatte auch schon mit Stahl einen Abriß, schlicht weil das Vorfach zu kurz war für die Angelmethode:
"Pilken" auf Hecht mit einem 40- Gramm Effzett. 
Ist ne gute Methode, wenn man weit raus muss und kein Boot hat. Rausfeuern, Absinken lassen auf Grund, dann wie beim Pilken die Rute richtig hochreißen (so hoch wie man den Köder nur vom Grund wegkriegt) und dann an lockerer Schnur (mit der Rutenspitze dem absinkenden Köder hinterhergehen) abtaumeln lassen.

Die Hechte haben bei dieser Methode bisher ausschliesslich beim absinken gebissen, und das auch bisher ausschliesslich mit voller Wucht!!!

Will heissen: 
Die knallen da dann voll drauf, so dass vom Köder meist nix mehr zu sehen ist.

Daher kam auch der Abriß, da mein Vorfach zu kuz war  und der Hecht die Schnur über dem Vorfach gekappt hat.

Wie man an solchen Beispielen sieht, kommt es auch viel auf die Köder und Führungsmethode an.

Fakt ist aber auch, dass Stahl eben nicht grundsätzlich einfach als "hechtsicher" bezeichnet werden kann. Denn neben der reinen Materialeigenschaft (und das stimmt wohl, kaum ein Hecht wird ein Stahlvorfach mit seinen Zähnen "knacken") spielt da eben auch die Qualität der Verarbeitung eine Rolle.

Denn was nützt es, wenn der Hecht zwar das Vorfach nicht knacken kann, dafür aber die Schlaufen/Verbindungen/Hülsen so schlecht sind, dass man sie oft schon mit wenig Kraft aufziehen kann oder das Ausgangsmaterial so knickempfindlich, dass es nach jedem Drill/Hänger gewechselt werden müsste??

Ich persönlich würde bei allen Methoden, bei denen "Schluckgefahr" besteht, auf Stahl setzen (Naturköder, "Hechtpilken" jerken etc.), sowie beim Angeln mit geflochtener Hauptschnur. 

Beim Angeln mit monofiler Schnur mit Wobblern, Blinkern etc. könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, auf HM/FC zurück zu greifen, ebenso wenn ich an Gewässern mit "Hechtgefahr" bin, aber nicht gezielt auf Hecht angle, sondern auf Zander/Barsch.

Da halte ich HM/FC für einen guten Kompromiß zwischen Sicherheit (Stahl) und Fängigkeit (kein Vorfach), sofern sich das mit der Hechtgefahr in Grenzen hält...

Und auch mal überlegenswert:
Ob einem Hecht letztlich ein kleiner abgerissener Blinker mehr schadet als das "sichere landen", hantieren und fotografieren mit Stahlvorfach und 25cm - Jerk/Gufi mit entsprechend großen Haken nach dem lösen und zurücksetzen, das müsste man wohl mal wissenschaftlich erforschen, da darüber nur spekuliert werden kann........................


----------



## realbait (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

interessant soweit! 
Ich werde mir wohl einfach mal FC und HM in gleicher stärke kaufen (ca .46mm)und tesen:
1.was besser läuft
2.mit welchem ich keine fische verliere

Dem vorigen beitrag kann ich zustimmen, ich habe auch shcon mit kevlar und dünnem stahl abrisse bei kollegen beobachtet.
Was ich mache wenn ich stahl nutze ist ein 1m langes vorfach zu nutzen woman immer unten nickstellen rausschneiden kann. Auch besteht dann nciht die gefahr das hechte die tief schlucken mit den zähnen an die hauptschnur kommen,


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

@ kaulbarschspezi


> Er sucht:
> - hechtsicheres Mono
> - fürs Naturköderangeln
> - und das Ganze in Stärken von deutlich unter 0,5 mm


Es ist einfach  nicht ganz so einfach...

Auch hier kommt man in meinen Augen mit Pauschalierungen nicht weiter.

Denn auch hier kommt es auf die genaue Montage an, und  wie der Angler fischt.

Eine "Sofortanschlagmontage" - sofern der Angler dann auch wirklich sofort anschlägt - in Verbindung mit nicht zu großen Ködern, da kann HM/FC reichen, vor allem wenn man in fließenden Gewässern fischt, wo ein Fisch beherzter zupackt, so dass man wie beim spinnfischen direkt anschlagen kann.

Das ist dann auch eine Definitionsfage:
Heisst "hechtsicher" für den TE 100% sicher?
Oder in der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der Fälle sicher?

Leider Gottes gibt es auch bei diesem Thema wie bei so vielen anderen auch zwar immer viele Vermutungen, aber kaum Fakten und gesicherte Details.

Mir ist jedenfalls keine gesicherte Untersuchung bekannt, in der die "Bißfestigkeit/"Hechtsicherheit" der verschiedenen hier diskutierten Materialien untersucht worden wäre, sei es im Labor, in der Praxis oder am besten beides....

Es sind bisher nur die "Erfahrungen" und "Meinungen" der verschiedenen Angler(typen).....

Nicht mehr, aber eben auch nicht weniger....

Und solange da nichts gesichertes vorliegt, werde ich persönlich mich hüten, da so zu pauschalieren. Sondern - wie in meinem Posting oben -  sowohl von meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten wie von Anglern, mit denen ich persönlich unterwegs war und deren Montagen ich im praktischen Einsatz beobachten konnte.

Und da ist es eben (bisher) so, dass ich viele Angler mit unterschiedlichten Methoden kennen gelernt habe, die mit ALLEN Montagen und Methoden Hechte sowohl sicher gelandet wie auch Hechte verloren haben.

Oder andersrum:
Um auf die Frage des TE auch nochmal direkt einzugehen:
Es gibt keine zu 100% sichere Montage, ob beim Hecht- oder sonstigen Angeln.

Es gibt immer nur den Kompromiß zwischen Sicherheit und Fängigkeit. 

*Auch beim Stahl!* 

Wer wegen der Fängigkeit möglichst dünnen Stahl benutzt, muss auch damit leben, dass dieser in der Praxis relativ empflindlich ist. Knicke und andere äußere Beschädigungen lassen sich ja noch leicht erkennen, das Vorfach dann einfach auswechseln.

Aber nicht nach jedem Kontakt (sei es Hänger oder Fisch) und nicht bei jeder Montage  -sofern man selber knüpft, weil jede Befestigung nicht immer gleich ausfällt, kauft man fertig, weil man einfach immer Qualitätsschwankungen hat - sind Beschädigungen oder Einschränkungen direkt sichtbar.

Wer also wegen der "Hechtsicherheit" Stahl empfiehlt UND alles andere als (grundsätzlich) unsicher bezeichnet, der sollte dann auch so fair sein und darauf achten, das man ein wirklich "hechtsicheres" Stahlvorfach verwendet - am besten einen Klavierdraht aus der Baßregion...

Das interessante an dieser ganzen Diskussion ist wieder einmal, das  es hier um "Glaubenssätze" geht und nicht um belegte Fakten.

Sollte doch jemand mal eine entsprechende wissenschaftliche oder sonst glaubhaft belegte Untersuchung der verschiedenen hier diskutierten Materialien sowohl im Labor wie unter Praxisbedingungen haben, der soll sie mir bitte zum veröffentlichen schicken!!

Bisher ist es aber doch einfach so, dass wir uns bei allem auf die Werbung und Angaben der jeweiligen Hersteller/Importeure/Großhändler verlassen müssen. Bei Stahl, HM und FC genauso wie bei anderen ehemals als "sicher" gepriesenen Materialien (Kevlar..).

Dass dabei viele Angler Bauchschmerzen haben, kann ich nachvollziehen, denn viele haben (wie so oft im Leben und beileibe nicht nur beim Angeln) die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Marketing und Wirklichkeit nicht immer im gleichen Universum zu Hause sind (man denke nur an den beworbenen und den tatsächlichen Spritvebrauch bei Autos...)...

Dass das dennoch mich nicht davon abhält, belegbare Fakten zu fordern statt Vermutungen und Glaubenssätzen, ist halt auch Fakt ;-)))


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



realbait schrieb:


> Ich verliere lieber mal n hecht als weniger zu fangen



Das sagt ja alles... :v

Gerade beim Naturköderangeln ist nach meiner Erfahrung ein weiches Vorfach das wichtigste, und da ist ein Flexonit oder anderer 7*7-Stahl klar besser als alle halbwegs hechtsicheren HM- oder FC-Vorfächer. In passenden Stärken sind die ja recht steif.

Ich hatte mit allen FC-Varianten (auch dem ach so gelobten aus dem aktuellen Werbe-"Test" schlechte Erfahrungen), mit Stahl hatte ich noch keine Probleme durch Abbisse. Abriss durch Tragkraftüberschreitung, schlechte Verbindungen etc kommen vor, klar. Aber das bei allen Materialien. Und das Material selbst hält eben bei Stahl/Titan und bei HM/FC nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Und das Material selbst hält eben bei Stahl/Titan und bei HM/FC nicht.


Ich würde grundsätzlich dieser *"Vermutung"* zustimmen. 
Belegt ist das bisher aber eben nicht durch entsprechende belegbare und nachvollziehbare Untersuchungen, sondern nur durch die Erfahrungen von Anglern. 

Und da gibt es halt auch die anderslautenden, welche mit dem Material eben noch keine Fische verloren haben...

Also sozusagen unentschieden was die "Faktenlage" herbei angeht...

Und wenn man das untersucht, sollte man dann so fair sein, und das bei allen Materialien auch in den jeweils verschiedenen angebotenen Durchmessern testen, um wirklich belegbare Fakten zu bekommen.

Würde ein solcher Test nicht pro getestetem Material beim TÜV so um die 2.000 Euro kosten (kann man sich dann mal ausrechnen bei 3 Materialien in jeweils 3 - 5 Stärken) hätt ich das schon lange mal in Auftrag gegeben...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Fakten haben wir da keine, sondern eben nur Erfahrungswerte.

Wenn man aber mal schaut wie häufig denn wirklich das (vorher unbeschädigte) Material selber durch einen Raubfisch durchtrennt wird, dann findet man bei Stahl/Titan und auch bei HM/FC in den entsprechenden Stärken (also etwa ab 0,8mm aufwärts) kaum Probleme.

Aber die immer wieder als "Hechtsicher" beworbenen FC/HM-Vorfächer in den dünnen Durchmessern, mit denen gibt es immer wieder Probleme. Wer davor die Augen verschließt und sagt das es eben wichtiger ist (vermeindlich) mehr zu fangen als waidgerecht zu fischen, der muss das mit sich selbst ausmachen.

100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht, das ist klar. Aber bewusst ein dünnes Monovorfach zum gezielten Angeln auf Hecht zu benutzen hat für mich mit waidgerechtem Fischen nix zu tun. Ich habe auch schon Hechte am 0,12er Monovorfach landen können, gezielt würde ich das dennoch niemandem empfehlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Aber bewusst ein dünnes Monovorfach zum gezielten Angeln auf Hecht zu benutzen hat für mich mit waidgerechtem Fischen nix zu tun. Ich habe auch schon Hechte am 0,12er Monovorfach landen können, gezielt würde ich das dennoch niemandem empfehlen.


Was ist gezieltes Hechtfischen?

Ich habe deswegen das Beispiel eines Bekannten/Angelfreundes gebracht, der mit Monoschnur (22er bis 25er) ohne Vorfach mit kleinen Blinkern, Spinnern und Wobblern gezielt auch Hecht angelt. Und der das Glück hat, Gewässer zu befischen, von denen man nur träumen kann. Der deswegen mit dieser Methode jedes Jahr dreistellig Hechte fängt ohne Verluste wegen "ohne Stahl"...

Ja, der ist auch hier im Board unterwegs.
Nein, mit Sicherheit werde ich den Namen nicht nennen (von wegen Hexenjagd und so...)...

Aber schon das kleine Beispiel sollte zeigen, warum ich mich gegen Pauschalierungen wende...

Wenngleich ich persönlich zum gezielten "Hechten" auch nur Stahl verwende.

Aber ich würde deswegen niemanden, der das anders macht - noch dazu, wenn er das mit entsprechenden Erfahrungen belegen kann (und ich wie im oben geschilderten Fall mehr als einmal persönlich dabei war) - in irgendeiner Weise verurteilen oder als "unwaidmännisch" abqualifizieren.

Dazu sollte es dann schon belegbare Fakten geben, bevor ich persönlich das dann so öffentlich schreiben würde..


----------



## Slotti (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe deswegen das Beispiel eines Bekannten/Angelfreundes gebracht, der mit Monoschnur (22er bis 25er) ohne Vorfach mit kleinen Blinkern, Spinnern und Wobblern gezielt auch Hecht angelt. Und der das Glück hat, Gewässer zu befischen, von denen man nur träumen kann. Der deswegen mit dieser Methode jedes Jahr dreistellig Hechte fängt ohne Verluste wegen "ohne Stahl"...




sorry aber das glaube ich persönlich nicht, jemand der 3 stellig Hechte fängt und nur mit 22er bis 25er Mono fischt, muß meiner Ansicht den ein oder anderen Hecht durch Schnurbruch verlieren. Es sei denn es ist eine spezielle Gattung ohne Zähne.

Bei der Menge an Hechten und gerade bei kleinen Ködern muß einfach der ein oder andere Hecht den Köder so genommen haben das Zahnkontakt entsteht.

Ich kann mir das wirklich sehr schlecht vorstellen.

Ich sehe das auch wie viele hier, zum gezielten Hechtfischen oder Gewässern mit Hechtbestand und entsprechenden Ködergrößen nur mit Stahl. Beim Barscheln benutze ich auch immer mal wieder dünnes FC wenn auch mit etwas schlechtem Gewissen da hier auch immer mal ein Hecht einsteigen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Den Bericht in der Fisch & Fang hat Veit geschrieben, den viele hier aus den AB kennen.....

Bin aber auch der Meinung, das es ein reiner Werbebericht für einige Hersteller ist.

Ich habe das FC von MS-Fisching mal gehabt, und fand es für sehr schlecht!Zwei mitlere Hechte verloren, danach wieder Stahl genommen, und KEINEN verloren.  In der F&F hat FV von M S  als bestes abgeschnitten....


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Zuerst sollte daruf geachtet werden, das der Hecht nicht das Vorfach beschädigen kann und damit eine Weile rumschwimmen muss. 

Dem Hecht/Fisch zuliebe.

Jetzt kann man wählen. Hardmono oder Flex-Irgendwas aus Stahl/Titan o.ä.

Wenn man obiges beachtet ist das ganze schon klar geregelt.

Wer mit 25er Hardmono auf Hecht geht oder mit 3 Kg Tragkraft Stahl zum Schleppen in den Bodden geht sollte sich im Klaren sein, das er vorsätzlich den Abriß riskiert.

Jetzt braucht man nicht mehr darüber diskutieren was besser ist. Es muß halten und der Rest ist Geschmacksache.

Lieber fange ich einen Fisch weniger als ich einen Fisch mit Haken im Maul verliere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> sorry aber das glaube ich persönlich nicht, jemand der 3 stellig Hechte fängt und nur mit 22er bis 25er Mono fischt,


Musst Du nicht, ist aber so..

Und "Zahnkontakt" alleine heisst ja noch nicht Vorfach- bzw. hier Schnurbruch.

Zudem ist das beim Angeln mit Monoschnur (ACHTUNG, nicht belegt, nur eigene Erfahrung) ohne Vorfach wesentlich sicherer als das Angeln mit geflochtener ohne Vorfach.

Bei geflochtener ist es mir schon des öfteren passiert (beim Waller oder Zandergufieren), dass ein Zufallshecht die Hauptschnur mit einem einzigen Kopfschütteln durch hatte.

Bei Mono eigentlich noch nie.
Ich persönlich glaube, dass das zum einen daran liegt, dass Mono  wesentlich weniger empfindlich ist als geflochtene (sowohl was Abrieb als auch "durchbeissen" angeht). Zum anderen aber auch an der Dehnung der Monofilen, welche besser das "schütteln" der Heche abfedert....

Und nochmal, nur dass das klar ist:
Ich persönlich verwende zum gezielten Hechten auch nur Stahl...

Nur kenne ich Leute und Erfahrungen, die das anders handhaben und damit auch nicht mehr Fische verlieren als ich mit Stahl...


----------



## Gemini (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Seit ich im AB die 'Leader-Wars' :q verfolge habe ich mal beobachtet wie meine Hecht-Fänge gehakt waren und ob es mit Mono/FC Probleme gegeben hätte. Ich habe bis auf wenige Ausnahmen immer Stahl benutzt.

Bei allen schnell und linear geführten Ködern wurden alle (sample size 16) Hechte so knapp gehakt dass ich wohl auch dünnes Mono/FC hätte nehmen können.

2 weitere Kandidaten habe ich bei schneller Führung auf 50er FC gefangen, ohne dass der Hecht auch nur in die Nähe des Vorfachs gekommen wäre. FC habe ich von verschiedenen Marken getestet, auch keinen Fisch, dafür aber bei heftigeren Würfen Köder verloren und deswegen schnell wieder auf Stahl umgestellt. 

FC ist in meinen Augen eine grosse Marketing-Vera****e, teuer, schlecht zu Verarbeiten und dann reisst es noch dauernd (nur bei mir natürlich).

Bei allen Ködern die langsam, mit Unterbrechungen, Taumeln, Absinkphasen geführt werden hätte ich bei *meinen* Fängen mit Mono/FC wohl Probleme gehabt, weil der Köder deutlich tiefer gehakt hat.

Das ist jetzt alles sehr subjektiv und kann nicht verallgemeinert werden, deswegen würde ich wohl auch bei einer Frage nach einer allgemeinen Empfehlung Stahl/Mono (vor allem in einem Forum) ohne weitere Parameter zu kennen *ausschliesslich Stahl/Titan *empfehlen, weil man eben nicht der Fragesteller ist bzw. zu viele Unbekannte im Spiel sind.

(Un-)Sichtbarkeit ist in meinen Augen auch kein Thema weil es die Fische einen Sch*** interessiert wenn sie jagen (auch nur meine Erfahrung).


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> (Un-)Sichtbarkeit ist in meinen Augen auch kein Thema weil es die Fische einen Sch*** interessiert wenn sie jagen (auch nur meine Erfahrung).


Meine auch!!!!


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meine auch!!!!


 

Meine auch |good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Wie gesagt, Fakten schaffen über die Materialstärke kann jeder selbst in seinem Heimlabor über einen simplen Schnittvergleich


Weder Schere noch Teppichmesser sind auch auch nur annähernd mit Hechtzähnen vergleichbar.

Wenn schon, dann müsste man dann in den sauren Apfel beissen und das mit den eigenen Zähnen (wohl dem, der "zweite" hat) im "Beissversuch" testen bei den verschiedenen Materialien um auch nur einen annähernden Vergleich zustande zu bringen... ;-))

Und auch wenn wir Menschen da mit Sicherheit mehr "Beisskraft" aufbringen dürften als ein Hecht, glaube ich doch, dass da viele der Vorfachmaterialien "gewinnen" würden..



> Auch das ist gelinde gesagt Unsinn, Thomas. Nochmal, man kann, wenn über die Bissfestigkeit des Materials als solches spricht, nicht gleichzeitig Verarbeitungsfehler ins Feld führen.


Hast Du recht, aber darum gings mir auch nicht. Sondern darum, dass eben nicht das Material alleine entscheidend ist und man nicht, nur weil man "Stahl fischt", sich schon "sicher fühlen" sollte...
War schlecht geschrieben, sorry...


----------



## snorreausflake (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hui ein Hardmono Fred ohne "Haue"#6

Ich hab mir vor Jahren mal Hardmono zum jerken aufschwatzen lassen. Ich habe einmal damit gefischt und schnell wieder im Gartenhaus verschwinden lassen
Nicht weil ich einen Fisch dadurch verloren hab sondern weil die Verarbeitung einfach miserabel ist und das Zeug schon gekringelt von der Rolle kam :v
Außerdem ist in unserer trüben Brühe ein dünnes brüniertes Flexonit oder ummanteltes Zahlvorfach unaufälliger wie die "Garbenstrickle" aus Hardmono


Zum gezielten Hechtfischen ist meiner Meinung nach Stahl oder Titan das beste, beim Natuköderangeln auf Zandern kann man evtl. auf Harmono zurückgreifen, wobei ich bzw. ein haufen anderer Leute, stink normale Mono verwenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Hui ein Hardmono Fred ohne "Haue"


Fiel mir auch schon positiv auf...

Und wesentlich vielschichtiger und differenzierter als benannter Artikel in Angelzeitschriften....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Aber letztlich ginge es auch hier um den Vergleich zwischen den Materialien...


War mir schon klar.

Ich bring da wieder mal den Autovergleich:
Man kann Autoblech auf Verformung(sfestigkeit) testen oder auch Panzerplatten oder Kohlefaser...

Rein von so einem Test (ohne Praxisbezug) müsste jedes Auto dann wegen der Sicherheit aus Panzerplatten gebaut werden......

Daher nützt ein solcher Test (ohne Praxisbezug) erstmal gar nix.

Und daher auch mein Rat zum "Selbstversuch", der wenigstens mit "richtigen Zähnen" am eigenen Leib zeigen kann, was so ein Material (oder eben die eigenen (oder zweiten) Zähne) aushält...
;-)))


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Ich hatte zwar mal 2 Semester Werkstoffkunde im Studium, aber da wir hier ja keine belegbaren Parameter haben bringt diese Diskussion wenig. Obwohl man Dein 20er Mono locker durchbeisst, mit Stahl würde ich das nicht freiwillig versuchen. Ich möchte aber mal von einer ganz anderen Seite an das Problem rangehen: Auch wenn wir nicht genau beziffern können wie hoch die Materialbelastung ist, kann derjenige der wirklich angeln geht und Hechte fängt feststellen das es mit HM/FC bei Zahnkontakt Abnutzungen gibt. Bei Stahl/Titan nicht (zumindest nicht in einer für mich feststellbaren Größenordnung). 

Knicken oder schlecht verarbeiten kann ich beides, das sollte also kein Kriterium sein. Wenn kein Zahnkontakt dann kein Problem, auch klar.

Bleibt für mich als Erkenntnis: Das eine kann unter bestimmten Parametern funktionieren, das andere funktioniert.

Für mich macht das die Entscheidung einfach, und wenn ich jemandem was raten soll würde ich mich für die sichere Variante entscheiden. Gerade Anfängern was zu empfehlen von dem ich weiß das es eben nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen funktioniert finde ich unredlich.


----------



## Tisie (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hi Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... Ich war mit dem Mann ohne Vorfach schon mehrmals an guten Hechtgewässern fischen, jedesmal mit zweistelligen Fangergebnissen pro Mann/Tag. Und trotz Vorfachverzicht hatte er keinerlei Verluste. Köder waren kleine/kleineste Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler.


ich finde es nicht gut, daß Du andere Angler mit diesem Beispiel dazu ermutigst, auf ein hechtsicheres Vorfach zu verzichten.



Slotti schrieb:


> sorry aber das glaube ich persönlich nicht, jemand der 3 stellig Hechte fängt und nur mit 22er bis 25er Mono fischt, muß meiner Ansicht den ein oder anderen Hecht durch Schnurbruch verlieren. Es sei denn es ist eine spezielle Gattung ohne Zähne.
> 
> Bei der Menge an Hechten und gerade bei kleinen Ködern muß einfach der ein oder andere Hecht den Köder so genommen haben das Zahnkontakt entsteht.
> 
> Ich kann mir das wirklich sehr schlecht vorstellen.



Ich sehe es ganz genauso und kann mir das nur sehr schwer vorstellen #d ... OK, wenn der gute Mann 5 hintereinander geschaltete Karabiner-Wirbel am Schnurende hat, erhöht das die Hechtsicherheit der Montage natürlich 

Letztendlich muß jeder - vor allem die Unbelehrbaren - seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Selbst wenn es mit Mono/FC/HM 1000 Mal gut geht, kann es beim 1001. Hecht in die Hose gehen. Das ist zum einen schade um den Fisch und auch schade für den Angler, wenn es ein guter oder gar der Fisch des Lebens ist.

Dietmar Isaiasch vertritt z.B. die Meinung, daß für den Stinger am GuFi HM genügt und er auch noch keine Verluste damit hatte, weil der Stinger angeblich nicht in den Bereich der Zähne kommt. Ich halte das für Blödsinn, denn:

- den Vorteil des klaren Schnurmaterials halte ich beim Stinger für absolut vernachlässigbar
- das steife HM behindert die Aktion des GuFis mehr als flexibler Stahl
-  ich habe schon einige Hechte gefangen, bei denen das Stinger-Vorfach genau zwischen den Zähnen lag, teilweise haben die Hechte im Drill sogar ein paar Fasern des Stinger-Stahlvorfachs durchgeraspelt (kann gerne mal ein Foto davon einstellen)

Das ist ein gutes Beispiel, warum man selbst Profi-Anglern nicht alles blind glauben und nachmachen sollte (von den vor Werbung triefenden Artikeln in Fachzeitschriften mal ganz zu schweigen). Gerade neue "Wundermaterialien" sollte man kritisch hinterfragen, mit den eigenen Erfahrungen (und wenn die nicht vorhanden sind zumindest mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand) abgleichen und sich im Zweifel immer für die waidgerechtere Variante entscheiden => Stahl oder Titan #6

Zur Scheuchwirkung: ich fische seit Beginn dieser Saison konsequent mit dem Titanvorfach direkt an der geflochtenen Hauptschnur (hatte früher immer noch 1,5-2m FC dazwischen) und konnte bisher keine nachteilige Wirkung feststellen. Selbst in zwei sehr klaren Seen habe ich viele Hechte gefangen #6 ... als plötzlich die Barsche geraubt haben, habe ich einen 76er Squirrel an das 25lbs Titanvorfach meiner leichten Hechtrute gehängt, das sah schon ein bißchen pervers aus, zumal der Einhänger recht groß und zusätzlich mit Schrumpfschlauch gesichert ist. Die Barsche hat's anscheinend nicht gestört und es blieben zwei schöne Exemplare hängen, darunter ein fetter 35er. Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, daß ich mit FC-Vorfach mehr oder noch größere Barsche gefangen hätte, aber es hat gezeigt, daß selbst so eine - in Relation zur Ködergröße extreme - Montage fängt.

Also: verwendet Stahl/Titan, alles andere führt zwangsläufig irgendwann zum Fischverlust (Hecht).

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Auch ich habe meine Erfahrungen mit HM gemacht: ich konnte viele Fische damit landen, habe aber auch einige verloren


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Letztendlich muß jeder - vor allem die Unbelehrbaren - seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Selbst wenn es mit Mono/FC/HM 1000 Mal gut geht, kann es beim 1001. Hecht in die Hose gehen. Das ist zum einen schade um den Fisch und auch schade für den Angler, wenn es ein guter oder gar der Fisch des Lebens ist.


Diese Einstellung kann ich akzeptieren, versehe sie aber mal mit einem großen 
*ABER:*
Wer so denkt, müsste dann in meinen Augen auch dafür sorgen, dass die restlichen Komponenten seiner Ausrüstung auch so ausgelegt sind, dass nicht auch der 1001te Hecht verloren gehen könnte..

Also ne Rute mit 200 Gramm WG, um einen (großen) Hecht evtl. von einem Hindernis mit Gewalt fernhalten zu können. Dazu dann natürlich auch die passende Schnur mit mindestens 20 Kilo Tragkraft, entsprechende Wirbel und Haken, und nicht zuletzt natürlich das Vorfach...

Oder, um das wieder auf meinen Punkt zu bringen:
Angeln ist immer mit der Gefahr des Fischverlustes verbunden.
Es wird dabei immer ein Kompromiß beim Gerät sein zwischen Fängigkeit (so fein/natürlich wie möglich..) und Haltbarkeit.

Das wird der eine (je nach Gewässer/Methode) so auslegen für sich, der andere so...

Und das wird eben (leider) ohne belegbare Fakten schlicht immer ein "Glaubenskrieg" bleiben...

Und, um das auch nochmal zu bringen:
Ich benutze nur Stahl zum gezielten Hechten...

Aber ich bin auch in der Lage, Erfahrungen von Leuten, die das anders (und mit Erfolg) praktizieren, auch anzuerkennen - selbst wenn ich das anders handhaben würde...

Mir gehts da nur drum, dass solange keine gesicherte Faktenlage da ist, ich eben auch nicht von einer solchen sprechen kann/sollte...

Und bis dahin bleibt es halt die Entscheidung jedes Einzelnen..

Gott sei Dank eigentlich - denn unsinnige oder unnötige (gesetzliche und andere) Regelungen gibts ja nun beim Angeln wirklich schon genug..


----------



## Tisie (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hi Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung kann ich akzeptieren, versehe sie aber mal mit einem großen
> *ABER:*
> Wer so denkt, müsste dann in meinen Augen auch dafür sorgen, dass die restlichen Komponenten seiner Ausrüstung auch so ausgelegt sind, dass nicht auch der 1001te Hecht verloren gehen könnte..
> 
> Also ne Rute mit 200 Gramm WG, um einen (großen) Hecht evtl. von einem Hindernis mit Gewalt fernhalten zu können. Dazu dann natürlich auch die passende Schnur mit mindestens 20 Kilo Tragkraft, entsprechende Wirbel und Haken, und nicht zuletzt natürlich das Vorfach...


welche Rolle spielt das restliche Gerät, wenn das Vorfach vom Hecht zerbissen wird? Nur darum geht es hier ... 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das wird eben (leider) ohne belegbare Fakten schlicht immer ein "Glaubenskrieg" bleiben...
> 
> ...
> 
> Mir gehts da nur drum, dass solange keine gesicherte Faktenlage da ist, ich eben auch nicht von einer solchen sprechen kann/sollte...


Das sehe ich etwas anders. Es ist ein Fakt, daß Mono/HM/FC von Hechzähnen leichter beschädigt wird, als Stahl oder Titan. Daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln! Somit ist das Risiko eines Fischverlustes mit Mono/HM/FC größer als mit Stahl oder Titan, was auch die Erfahrungen vieler Angler belegen. Schleien-Stefan hat es super auf den Punkt gebracht #6

Probier es zu Hause einfach mal an einem entnommenen Küchen-Hecht aus, dann wirst Du auch sehen, daß der Vergleich der Hecht-Zähne mit einem scharfen Messer wesentlich naheliegender ist als mit den eigenen Zähnen  ... im Gegensatz zum Zander hat der Hecht keine runden/kegelförmigen Zähne. Die Zähne im Unterkiefer haben eine sehr scharfe Kante (vorne und hinten) - einfach mal genau anschauen oder fest anfassen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> welche Rolle spielt das restliche Gerät, wenn das Vorfach vom Hecht zerbissen wird? Nur darum geht es hier ...


Dewegen hab ich ja geschrieben:


> Also ne Rute mit 200 Gramm WG, um einen (großen) Hecht evtl. von einem Hindernis mit Gewalt fernhalten zu können. Dazu dann natürlich auch die passende Schnur mit mindestens 20 Kilo Tragkraft, entsprechende Wirbel und Haken, und *nicht zuletzt natürlich das Vorfach...*


Warum ist es nur dann "unwaidmännisch" wenn man das nicht sichere "Vorfach" benutzt.

Aber nicht beim ansonsten nicht "hechtsicheren" Gerät, das auch vielleicht nicht dem 1001en. Hecht standhält?



> Das sehe ich etwas anders. Es ist ein Fakt, daß Mono/HM/FC von Hechzähnen leichter beschädigt wird, als Stahl oder Titan.


Da hatte ich schon mehrmals um entsprechend belegte Untersuchungen gebeten..
Immer her, wenn Du welche hast...

Bis dahin bleiben es aber Vermutungen (wenngleich berechtigte..)..


----------



## Onkel Tom (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Auch wenn es mal wieder "die selbe Leier" ist, geht es hier angenehm sachlich zu. #6

Auch wenn wir uns im Moment weit vom eigentlichen Thema des Themenerstellers entfernen, so kann man sich auf diesem Level durchaus weiter austauschen, ich denke er wird es verzeihen. 

Zum derzeitigen Austausch:

Auch ich fange jährlich ganz bequem Hechte in dreistelligen Stückzahlen, um ehrlich zu sein ist das jetzt schon wieder der Fall und das Jahr ist ja noch jung. Ich kann also demnach auf Basis unzähliger Bisse und Drills ehrliche Rückschlüsse ziehen.

Vielleicht erst mal vorne weg. Seit dem ich auf Raubfische (mit der Spinnrute) angle benutze ich ausschließlich Flexonit (7x7) mit einer angegebenen Tragkraft von 10,5 kg. Der Durchmesser beträgt glaube ich 0,36 mm (kann gerade nicht nachschauen) und das Material ist brüniert. Die Gewässer, an denen ich die meiste Zeit beim angeln verbringe, sind nicht tiefer als ~ 5 Meter und weisen sehr oft Sichttiefen bis zum Grund auf. Man kann sie also ruhig als "klar" bezeichnen. Weiterhin sei gesagt, das ich noch nie ein anderes Vorfachmaterial wie HM oder FC verwendet habe.

Bei all den vielen Hechten die es in den letzten Jahren gab, ist auch mir aufgefallen, was hier schon angesprochen wurde. Die Anzahl der Bisse und folgenden Drills, bei denen der Hecht tatsächlich mit dem eigentlichen Vorfach in Berührung kam, ist verschwindend gering. Ich würde im meinem Fall sogar von einem Verhältnis von 1:100 ausgehen. Der Grund dafür liegt an sich auch auf der Hand. Die Bisserkennung durch moderne Materialen (geflochtene Schnur, sensible Ruten) in Verbindung mit den geschärften Reflexen eines erfahrenden Spinnanglers, führen heute zu derart schnellen anhieben, welche ein tieferes Schlucken von Kunstködern beinahe gänzlich ausschließen. 

In all diesen Fällen ist es tatsächlich vollkommen Wurst, an welchem Material der Kunstköder befestigt ist. Das worüber wir uns hier also unterhalten, ist der sehr selten gewordene Fall des tiefen Inhalierens. Gerade bei kleinen Ködern, oder bei aggressiven Fressverhalten kommt das natürlich auch bei Kunstködern vor. In solchen Fällen wollen wir also ein Material haben, welches den Hechtzähnen zu 100% stand hält. Um Verarbeitungsfehler soll es hier nicht gehen, die können bei jedem Material auftreten. Einzig und allein die Bissfestigkeit sollte entscheidend sein.

Um diese Bissfestigkeit zu überprüfen bedarf es an sich keinem Labor, keinen Scheren, Messern oder Menschenzähnen. Des Rätsels Lösung liegt doch eigentlich so nahe. Wie hier im Board in der Vergangenheit bekannt wurde, entnimmt die Große Mehrzahl aller Angler (selektiv) Fische. Demnach sollte doch auch bei jedem mal ein ~60 cm -70 cm Hecht für den eigenen Verbrauch dabei sein.

Ich habe folgenden Test in der Vergangenheit schon 2 verschiedenen Spinnfischern ans Herz gelegt und beide haben ihn auch in der Praxis durchgeführt. 

Wenn man einen Hecht der oben angerpochenden Größe gefangen und versorgt hat, liegt es doch nahe, mal Praxistest mit den Hechtzähnen durchzuführen. Man benötigt doch nur ein paar Enden der verschiedenen Materialen und zwei Leute. Einer, der den Hechtkopf fixiert und geschlossen hält und einen, der vorher das gewählte Vorfachmaterial einmal quer durch das Hechtmaul legt. Anschließend wird das Material links und rechts angefasst und mit Druck durch die Hechtzähne bewegt, um so einen Drill (z.B. gegen die Bremse) zu "simulieren". Ich denke dieser Test kommt der Realität doch ziemlich nahe und wenn man kein 100% Releaser sein sollte, besteht auch für jeden mal die Möglichkeit, ihn durchzuführen. An lebenden Exemplaren, dass versteht sich von selbst, sollte man so einen Test natürlich nicht durchführen.

Die Ergebnisse dieses "Feldversuches" waren in den mir bekannten Fällen sehr eindeutig. Ich überlasse es allerdings jedem selbst, seine Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Zum Thema Glaubenskrieg:
Es gibt Angler, die glauben nur Stahl/Titan wäre sicher genug als Vorfachmaterial auf Hecht...

Es gibt Angler, die glauben auch HM/FC ist grundsätzlich sicher auf Hecht..

Es gibt Angler, die glauben auch HM/FC ist ab einer gewissen Sträke sicher auf Hecht..

Es gibt Angler, die glauben komplett ohne Vorfach auf Hecht sicher fischen zu können...

Wirkliche Belege gibt es aber nicht..

Aber es gibt Hersteller/Importeure/Großhändler/Experten/Einzelhändler, die deswegen die ganze Palette vorrätig haben...

Ich werde deswegen weiter mit Stahl auf Hecht fischen, aber nicht diejenigen "verteufeln", die das anders handhaben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Einer, der den Hechtkopf fixiert und geschlossen hält und einen, der vorher das gewählte Vorfachmaterial einmal quer durch das Hechtmaul legt. Anschließend wird das Material links und rechts angefasst und mit Druck durch die Hechtzähne bewegt, um so einen Drill (z.B. gegen die Bremse) zu "simulieren".


Gute Idee, müsste nur genau andersrum laufen:
Das Vorfachmaterial müsste festgehalten werden und der Hechtkopf hin- und her bewegt..

Dürfte in der Praxis selten passieren, dass der Hecht seinen Kopf im Drill ganz stillhält..


----------



## Gemini (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da hatte ich schon mehrmals um entsprechend belegte Untersuchungen gebeten..
> Immer her, wenn Du welche hast...
> 
> Bis dahin bleiben es aber Vermutungen (wenngleich berechtigte..)..



Die Idee mit dem Küchenhecht finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Es sollen doch mal 10-20 Leute zuhause testen und ihre Ergebnisse dann hier vorstellen.

Edit: Onkel Tom hat das sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht, gutes Posting.


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Also ich habe den Test mit dem Küchenhecht schonmal vor Jahren, als Hardmono neu war, gemacht...

Ergebnis mit Climax Hardmono mit 15 kg Tragkraft...ganz leicht angetrübt bei normalem Zug, bei mehr Druck kleiner Ritz, bei Gewalt Zahn abgebrochen...

Das ganze mit Kevlar: 5-10 mal hin- und her...durch...

Mono: 3-5 mal hin und her...durch...

Geflecht: mit jedem Mal hin- und her einzelne Fasern durch, nach 3 mal glaub ich komplett...

Stahl...nix, bei Gewalt Zahn ab...

Für mich folgt daraus, daß beim normalen Spinnfischen Hardmono reicht, bei Köderfisch nehm ich Stahl...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Es sollen doch mal 10-20 Leute zuhause testen und ihre Ergebnisse dann hier vorstellen.


Wenns regnen aufhört, gehe ich Hechte fangen ;-))

Scheixx - Wetter...


----------



## Gemini (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenns regenen aufhört, gehe ich Hechte fangen ;-))



Ich dann am Dienstag wenn die Schonzeit rum ist :q


----------



## Onkel Tom (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, müsste nur genau andersrum laufen:
> Das Vorfachmaterial müsste festgehalten werden und der Hechtkopf hin- und her bewegt..
> 
> Dürfte in der Praxis selten passieren, dass der Hecht seinen Kopf im Drill ganz stillhält..


 
Du weißt doch auf was ich hinaus wollte Thomas, der Effekt ist doch der gleiche. 

Es ist doch grundlegend egal, ob ich das Material an den Zähnen vorbei ziehe, oder die Zähne am Material. Wichtig ist ein dauerhafter Kontakt über eine angenommene Drillzeit (also auch mal ein paar Minuten) und das daraus resultierende Ergebnis. |rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Den Test mit den Zähnen haben sicher schon einige von uns gemacht. Jeder soll das Ergebnis selber beurteilen, ich nehme seit diesen Versuchen nur noch Stahl/Titan.

@Onkel Tom

Gutes Posting, nur bei der Zahl der Fische die den Köder tief genug im Maul haben um an das Vorfach zu kommen habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen. Hängt sicher auch mit dem Führungsstil zusammen, aber bei mir haben sicher 3-4 von 10 den Köder so im Maul das sie an das Vorfach kommen.

Bei geschleppten oder konstant eingeleierten Ködern habe ich das auch kaum, aber sobald ich den Köder ruckartig führe nimmt die Zahl der voll inhalierten Köder sprunghaft zu. Ich denke mal wenn kein Zug auf dem Vorfach ist und der Hecht haut rein hat er ihn eben direkt komplett im Maul. Hängt natürlich auch von der Ködergröße ab, aber Gufis im Bereich 4" oder 5" sind bei mir oft komplett weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Mitmachen wäre klasse!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191584



> Es ist doch grundlegend egal, ob ich das Material an den Zähnen vorbei ziehe, oder die Zähne am Material


In meinen Augen eben nicht.
Das Material kann anders "liegen", sich auch anders verhalten. Und ich glaube schon, dass ich eher in der Lage bin, eine Schnur/Vorfach mit festen ziehen über/in einem Medium durchzubekommen, als umgekehrt, wenn das Medium sich bei "fester" Schnur bewegt...
Aber das ist auch nur "Glaube"....

Bei Test oben sollten wir aber auf weitgehendst gleiche Verfahrensweise achten, daher halte ich den Vorschlag mit gehaltener Schnur und bewegtem Hecht für besser, weil praxisnäher..


----------



## Tisie (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hi,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dewegen hab ich ja geschrieben:
> 
> Warum ist es nur dann "unwaidmännisch" wenn man das nicht sichere "Vorfach" benutzt.
> 
> Aber nicht beim ansonsten nicht "hechtsicheren" Gerät, das auch vielleicht nicht dem 1001en. Hecht standhält?


nun gut, auch wenn die Frage am Thema des Threads vorbei geht ... es ist genauso wenig waidgerecht, mit zu leichtem Gerät gezielt auf Hecht zu angeln und damit den Drill unnötig zu verlängern oder den Verlust des Fisches in Kauf zu nehmen.

Aber:

- beim gezielten Hechtangeln bedingt meist schon Ködergröße/-gewicht entsprechend kräftig dimensioniertes Gerät

- ein Hechtbiss auf einen kleinen Köder beim Forellen- oder Barschangeln kann nur schwer vermieden werden

- der Verlust eines Hechtes durch ein nicht bissfestes Vorfach kann sehr leicht vermieden werden (Stahl oder Titan verwenden, ggf. auch beim Barsch- und Forellenangeln)

Ich halte es auch für den falschen Ansatz, die Verwendung eines nicht bissfesten Vorfachs dadurch zu rechtfertigen, daß es noch andere Faktoren gibt, durch die der Fisch verloren gehen kann.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da hatte ich schon mehrmals um entsprechend belegte Untersuchungen gebeten..
> Immer her, wenn Du welche hast...
> 
> Bis dahin bleiben es aber Vermutungen (wenngleich berechtigte..)..


Es ist das keine Vermutung, daß Hechte Mono/HM/FC Vorfächer durchbeißen, viele Angler (und Hechte) haben diese Erfahrung gemacht. Daran gibt es keinen Interpretationsspielraum, das ist ein Fakt!

Wie groß die Gefahr des Fischverlustes bei Verwendung eines nicht bissfesten Mono/HM/FC Vorfachs ist, bleibt dagegen offen, da es wie gesagt von verschiedenen Parametern abhängt. Eine 100%ige Sicherheit wird es aber selbst unter günstigen Voraussetzungen nie geben, da es immer ungewiss ist, wie der Hecht den Köder nimmt und wie er sich im Drill verhält.

Dieses Restrisiko genügt mir, um auf die Verwendung von Mono/HM/FC zum gezielten Hechtangeln zu verzichten. Andere gehen dieses Risiko ein, aber sie sollten sich dessen bewußt sein!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## DRU (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Tisie schrieb:


> Dieses Restrisiko genügt mir, um auf die Verwendung von Mono/HM/FC zum gezielten Hechtangeln zu verzichten. Andere gehen dieses Risiko ein, aber sie sollten sich dessen bewußt sein!



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Es ist das keine Vermutung, daß Hechte Mono/HM/FC Vorfächer durchbeißen, viele Angler (und Hechte) haben diese Erfahrung gemacht.


Und viele Angler behaupten, dass es hält...

Also nach wie vor Vermutung, wenngleich *berechtigte* (wie von mir ja auch geschrieben)..

Genau deswegen aber:


> Mitmachen wäre klasse!!
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191584


----------



## Tisie (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

@vermesser: Gerade das Climax-HM ist mir besonders negativ aufgefallen (weicher als andere HM-Produkte und Fischverluste direkt beim Anschlag - fast ohne Widerstand).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> (weicher als andere HM-Produkte und Fischverluste direkt beim Anschlag - fast ohne Widerstand).


Lag das am Material oder an der Montage?

Weil ja augenscheinlich auch hier schon unterschiedliche Erfahrungen da sind..


----------



## Tisie (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hi Thomas,

irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, daß wir aneinander vorbeireden ...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und viele Angler behaupten, dass es hält...
> 
> Also nach wie vor Vermutung, wenngleich *berechtigte* (wie von mir ja auch geschrieben)..


Zur Entkräftung dieser Behauptung/Vermutung (daß Mono/HM/FC grundsätzlich bissfest sind), genügt ein gegenteiliges Beispiel. Wie gesagt, dieser Punkt ist absolut unstrittig, da es genügend Gegenbeweise (= Mono/FC/HM von Hechten durchbissen) gibt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lag das am Material oder an der Montage?


Kann es an der Montage liegen, wenn der Hecht das Vorfach durchbeißt? |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Tisie schrieb:


> @vermesser: Gerade das Climax-HM ist mir besonders negativ aufgefallen (weicher als andere HM-Produkte und Fischverluste direkt beim Anschlag - fast ohne Widerstand).
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Echt? Mir nicht...also ich verwende das Zeug seit 5-6 Jahren...und hab bisher noch nicht einen Hecht durch Durchbeißen verloren...! Mittlerweile hab ich Iron Claw, weil es billiger ist...und auch problemlos...

Gut, ich fang auch maximal 30-50 Hechte im Jahr...ich angel auf alles, geh also nicht ständig spinnangeln...


----------



## Bungo (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



vermesser schrieb:


> Echt? Mir nicht...also ich verwende das Zeug seit 5-6 Jahren...und hab bisher noch nicht einen Hecht durch Durchbeißen verloren...! Mittlerweile hab ich Iron Claw, weil es billiger ist...und auch problemlos...
> .



Dann machst du irgendwas richtig, (oder falsch  )
Ich fische mit der Fliege auf Hecht, wo die Streamer oftmals sehr tief inhaliert werden. Man kann sagen fast jeder größere Hecht der ein Stück Hartmono mit im Maul hat zerschneidet es.
Bei großen Wobblern kommen die Hechte ja fast nie mit dem Vorfach in Berührung, da mag es anders sein, aber wenn das Hartmono mit den Zähnen Bekanntschaft macht, dann geht es sehr schnell kaputt.


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Also ich geh mit 28er Mono und einem ca. meterlangen Stück Hardmono davor spinnen...Köder vorrangig Blech, also Blinker, Spinner...teilweise recht groß...vereinzelt kommt mal ein Hecht mit dem Vorfach in Berührung, aber vielleicht 3 im Jahr...hab das Vorfach nach jedem Biss kontrolliert und bisher keine Verluste zu vermelden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Kann es an der Montage liegen, wenn der Hecht das Vorfach durchbeißt?


Nö, aber es kann an der Montage liegen, wenn ein Vorfach fast ohne Widerstand durchknallt wie von Dir beschrieben (Knoten, Hülse etc..).. 
...



> Zur Entkräftung dieser Behauptung/Vermutung (daß Mono/HM/FC grundsätzlich bissfest sind), genügt ein gegenteiliges Beispiel.


Da dummerweise auch mit Stahlvorfächern Hechte abgekommen sind, sei es durch durchbeissen, reissen oder sonstwas, muss man diese nach Deiner Logik dann aber auch als unsicher bewerten....


----------



## schuppe132 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hab mit Hardmono (erst 0,65 mm, dann 0,80 mm) viel auf Hecht mit KöFi geangelt. Ging auch lange gut, wobei ich mit einzelnen Vorfächern bis zu 7 Hechte gefangen habe. Mehrmals war nach dem Fang von Mittsiebzigern allerdings eine äußert geringe Beschädigung des Vorfaches zu erkennen. 
Und dann biss er - der wohl größte Hecht, den ich bisher haken konnte. Wegen Hindernissen mußte ich voll gegenhalten und er hat das Vorfach (0,80mm) nach etwa 10 Sekunden "Volllast" stumpf durchgebissen - nicht gerissen, da ich 0,35 mm Monoschnur mit weitaus geringerer Tragkraft als das Vorfach drauf hatte und noch Aufrauhungen an dem erstmalig eingesetzten HM-Vorfach waren.

War schon eine ......erfahrung.

Ich einem Bekannten auch schon beim Jerken passiert - Jerk abgebissen und das alles an Hardmono von 0,65-0,80 mm.

Da es allerdings deutlich mehr Bisse (auch große Barsche, welche dann aber wieder loslassen) als bei Stahl gibt, verwende ich es teilweise weiter.

Aber nicht mehr an Stellen, wo es ggf. auf einen Brutaldrill hinauslaufen könnte.
Auch habe ich im Lauf der Jahrzehnte Hechte durch unbemerkte Schäden/Knicke am Stahlvorfach verloren.
So gesehen, hat sich das einigermaßen dicke HM-Vorfach dann doch bewährt.

Das Ganze bleibt daher immer eine Abwägungssache, was gerade sinnvoller ist - eine absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht.

Beim GuFi-Fischen auf Zander/Barsch (8-10 cm Köder) habe ich bisher erste einen Hecht verloren, der die 0,12 mm Fireline glatt abgebissen hat - waren aber auch fast alle Hechte im Maul gehakt. Ohne Vorfach zum Spinfischen auf Hecht halte ich nicht für angemessen.


----------



## chivas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

das anliegen von thomas ist sicherlich sehr gut nachvollziehbar.

der ausgang des testes steht aber ebenfalls schon fest 

die frage ist ja vielleicht eher: was ist nötig?

es liegt sicherlich zum einen am führungsstil der köder, zum weiteren an der größe der köder und möglicherweise auch an der größe und anzahl der verwendeten haken (und natürlich auch der größe des fischmauls) ob der hecht überhaupt mit dem vorfach in berührung kommen kann.
wenn mir nen 50er hecht auf nen 30-cm-wobbler knallt, müßte der ja schon bis zum ende seines körperinnenraums schlucken...

andererseits: wenn ich mit wallergerät und (relativ kleinem) köfi ansitze und mir geht da wirklich nen großer hecht drauf und bekommt mein 1,2mm-kevlar zwischen die zähne, dann wird der nicht viel zeit haben, da irgendwas durchzukauen (vorausgesetzt ich bin schnell genug an der rute).

ich denke, dass es von sehr vielen weiteren faktoren abhängt, ob ein hecht das vorfach tatsächlich durchbeißen kann. wenn er aber die chance dazu hat, dann ist alles außer stahl bzw. titan jedenfalls gefährlich. nicht zuletzt für den fisch. und das sollte doch wohl der ausgangspunkt aller überlegungen sein und nicht viel spielraum für kompromisse lassen.

wem es wichtiger ist, möglichst viele fische zu fangen als möglichst wenige zu verangeln, der steht schonmal grundätzlich am pranger. fehlt nur noch jemand, der ihn (hoffentlich) erwischt und nen fähiger staatsanwalt...


----------



## DRU (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hey Chivas,

ich kann Deine Argumentation nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen! Wer angelt denn bitteschön gezielt auf untermaßige Luftpumpen?


----------



## chivas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



DRU schrieb:


> ich kann Deine Argumentation nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen!



das tut mir leid -.- geht mir aber manchmal selber so xD



DRU schrieb:


> Wer  angelt denn bitteschön gezielt auf untermaßige Luftpumpen?



ist das denn gezielt möglich? 

ich will damit sagen: es hat keine aussagekraft, wenn jemand sagt, er fängt 300 hechte im jahr ohne vorfach/mit hm/mit fc und ohne abbiß. denn die von mir geschilderte situation könnte ja in genau diesem falle eben auch 300 mal eingetroffen sein.

rein theoretisch natürlich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> der ausgang des testes steht aber ebenfalls schon fest


Das bezweifle ich etwas..
Ich behaupte mal, dass wahrscheinlich weniger von dem neuen Material zu Bruch geht, als man annimmt, dafür aber mehr Stahl (nicht wegen dem durchbeissen, sondern wegen Material/Montagefehlern...)..

Und daher interessiert mich das schon...

Aber unabhängig vom Ergebnis werde ich weiterhin mit Stahl auf Hechte angeln, aber andere nicht verteufeln, die die neuen Materialien dazu verwenden..


----------



## Tisie (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hi Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, aber es kann an der Montage liegen, wenn ein Vorfach fast ohne Widerstand durchknallt wie von Dir beschrieben (Knoten, Hülse etc..)..


schon klar, aber hier geht's ja um's durchbeißen, weshalb Beispiele bez. Montagefehler nicht wirklich zielführend wären 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da dummerweise auch mit Stahlvorfächern Hechte abgekommen sind, sei es durch durchbeissen, reissen oder sonstwas, muss man diese nach Deiner Logik dann aber auch als unsicher bewerten....


Das stimmt, 100%ige Sicherheit hat man nie, aber man kann etwas dafür tun, um den 100% so nahe wie möglich zu kommen. Darum kann man sich bemühen ... oder es eben bleiben lassen.

Die meisten Verluste von Hechten durch Bruch eines grundsätzlich bisssicheren Stahl- oder Titan-Vorfachs sind meist auf zu geringe Stärke, falsche Montage (gerade bei Titan wichtig) und Materialermüdung (durch Knicke, Kringel, usw.) zurückzuführen und nicht auf mangelnde Bissfestigkeits des Materials an sich (wie bei Mono/HM/FC).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> schon klar, aber hier geht's ja um's durchbeißen, weshalb Beispiele bez. Montagefehler nicht wirklich zielführend wären


Richtig - und Du hast behauptet "durchgebissen", und ich hab nachgefragt, ob das wirklich so war, da die Schilderung eher auf Montage/Materialfehler schliessen lässt..



> Das stimmt, 100%ige Sicherheit hat man nie, aber man kann etwas dafür tun, um den 100% so nahe wie möglich zu kommen. Darum kann man sich bemühen ... oder es eben bleiben lassen.


D`accord..
Das heisst dann aber für mich eben nicht nur einfach "Stahl ist Trumpf", sondern es immer eine Abwägung ist, je nachdem wo man mit welcher Methode fischt.

Und wenn schon Stahl, dann auch vernünftiges Material und vernünftige Montage....

Denn ein Fisch mit einem Vorfach im Maul, dem ists leztlich wurscht, ob ers durchgebsissen hat, durchgekaut, durchgeknallt oder ob der Angler oder Hersteller bei der Montage geschlampt hat--


----------



## Tisie (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das heisst dann aber für mich eben nicht nur einfach "Stahl ist Trumpf"


Stimmt, auf Hecht ist inzwischen Titan mein bevorzugtes Vorfachmaterial - Kringel und Knicke gehören damit der Vergangenheit an #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Oder so ;-)))


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Tisie schrieb:


> Die meisten Verluste von Hechten durch Bruch eines grundsätzlich bisssicheren Stahl- oder Titan-Vorfachs sind meist auf zu geringe Stärke, falsche Montage (gerade bei Titan wichtig) und Materialermüdung (durch Knicke, Kringel, usw.) zurückzuführen und nicht auf mangelnde Bissfestigkeits des Materials an sich (wie bei Mono/HM/FC).




Vollkommen richtig.

All diese anderen Probleme wie Materialermüdung etc treten bei allen Vorfachvarianten auf, werden aber nur als Argument gegen Stahl ins Feld geführt.

Thomas, als Initiator des Tests: Hast Du es schon mal geschafft ein Stahlvorfach bei diesem Test zu beschädigen? Ich nicht, genauso wenig bei Titan. Bei dem ganzen anderen Schund schon. Dann sollte es eigentlich jedem aufgehen... |thinkerg:


----------



## Slotti (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Den Testversuch als solches finde ich ja nicht schlecht nur wie läuft das dann in der Praxis?

Ich denke mal derjenige der auf HM/FC schwört und einen solchen Test durchführt wird es schon irgendwie schaffen das das Vorfach nicht kaputtgeht, beim Stahl- oder Titanverfechter hingegen wird wohl jedes HM/FC Vorfach durch sein. 

Das einzig repräsentative daran wird vielleicht sein das wesentlich mehr HM/FC Vorfächer entzwei gehen als bei Stahl oder Titan und somit die höhere Sicherheit bewiesen wäre?

Ich weiß nicht #c solange das nicht von "neutralen" Personen durchgeführt wird steckt da je nach Angler sicher sehr viel persönliche Vorliebe dahinter.


----------



## Gemini (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht #c solange das nicht von "neutralen" Personen durchgeführt wird steckt da je nach Angler sicher sehr viel persönliche Vorliebe dahinter.



So ehrlich sollte schon jeder, der teilnimmt zu sich und uns sein. Vielleicht bringt es dem Einzelnen auch neue Erkenntnisse, egal in welcher Richtung?  

Ausserdem bin ich auf die Bilderserien gespannt und wie die Materialproben nach den Tests aussehen.

Ich habe noch 36er und 50er Dyna-Cast hier und besorge  Hardmono in Monsterhecht-Format (>0.8), sonst habe ich schon alles entsorgt bis auf Dega Fluo in 0.28 was wohl nicht zählt...

Stahl habe ich verschiedenste von Canelle und einige ummantelte als Probanden hier.

Testen kann ich frühestens ab 01.06.


----------



## Slotti (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

ja ok, vielleicht bin ich auch etwas zu pessimistisch , lassen wir uns halt mal überraschen


----------



## tayler_spin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hallo, 
hab am montag einen hecht an einem hardmono-vorfach verloren. Er war schon in sichtweite, hatt dann aber das vorfach ein paar zentimeter oberhalb des wirbels durchgebissen, war ein glatter schnitt, wie mit einem messer durchtrennt. 
Ab sofort verwende ich nur noch stahl, hab mir ein paar flexonit vorfächer geholt.
Achja, ich verwendete "Iron Claw Hard Mono Rig" mit einer tragkraft von 19,2 kg, wirkte eigentlich ziemlich stabil.

Mfg
Philippe


----------



## chivas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

und genau das meine ich... es müssen wohl noch so einige fische abreißen und möglicherweise an den folgen verenden, weil einige -nenn wir sie skeptiker- nach wie vor der meinung sind, gehört zu haben, dass mal in nem "fachblatt" stand, dass der schwager des autors schonmal nen hecht mit hardmono gelandet hat.

der test ist sicherlich nicht unsinnig, wenn auch ziemlich realitätsfern und fehleranfällig.

aber die erfahrungen, dass eben hardmono etc., zumindest in einigen konkreten fällen, zum fischverlust geführt haben, sollte doch eigentlich genügen, um dieses material nicht weiterhin in der praxis "zu testen".

(zugegebenermaßen gibt es sicherlich unterschiede. und sicherlich auch materialien, die zumindest so "ziemlich sicher" sind. diese in einem trockentest zu prüfen macht sicherlich sinn. führt aber im ergebnis auch zu nix, wenn in der praxis dann eben doch durchgebissen wird)

das ist nicht waidgerecht. das ist nicht tierschutzkonform. und für mich ganz persönlich hat eben gegenüber der fangsausbeute die höhere priorität, dass ich so wenig wie möglich fische verangle. und das halte ich -wiederum sehr subjektiv- eigentlich für selbstverständlich. deswegen gehts bei mir auch auf barsch und zander grundsätzlich mit stahl davor.

mir ist im übrigen erst ein hecht "abgerissen" - der ist auf 3 maden gesprungen am 12er vorfach an der matchrute


----------



## tayler_spin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



chivas schrieb:


> und genau das meine ich... es müssen wohl noch so einige fische abreißen und möglicherweise an den folgen verenden, weil einige -nenn wir sie skeptiker- nach wie vor der meinung sind, gehört zu haben, dass mal in nem "fachblatt" stand, dass der schwager des autors schonmal nen hecht mit hardmono gelandet hat.
> 
> der test ist sicherlich nicht unsinnig, wenn auch ziemlich realitätsfern und fehleranfällig.
> 
> ...



Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Hab mich leider auch durch artikel etc. blenden lassen und wurde jetzt eines besseren belehrt. Im nachhinein tat mir der hecht auch leid, der jetzt meinen gummifisch im maul hat. Hoffe nur dass er ihn wieder los wird und nicht verendet.

Mfg
Philippe


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> mir ist im übrigen erst ein hecht "abgerissen" - der ist auf 3 maden gesprungen am 12er vorfach an der matchrute


Wie kannste nur!! Mit Maden gezielt auf  Hecht!!
;-))

Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen...

Mir sind immer wieder mal Fische abgerissen (nicht nur Hechte, gibts eher wenig bei uns), allerdings lag das eigentlich nie am Vorfach.

Meist lags am zu leichten Gerät für die Situation, wenn wieder mal ein Waller oder großer Hecht beim Barschzuppen meinte, sich nen Minizocker oder Minispinner einverleiben zu müssen..

Wenn so ein Fisch am leichten Gerät dann in der Strömung in die Steine geht, liegts nun mal defintiv nicht am Vorfach..

Aber wie gesagt: 
Auch ich fische mit Stahl auf Hecht..

Aber:
Ich verteufele die anderen nicht (je nach Gewässer /Methode), nur weil ich mal gehört habe, dass der Schwager von jemanden nen HEcht wegen FC/HM verloren hat..

Da hab ich da schon zu viel (selber!) gesehen und mitbekommen...



> der test ist sicherlich nicht unsinnig, wenn auch ziemlich realitätsfern und fehleranfällig.


Vollkommen richtig, mehr können wir da aber leider halt nicht leisten...
Wobei es allemal realitätsnäher ist, als mit einer Schere oder Messer das zu testen..

Und fehleranfällig ist es allemal - wie das Angeln selber auch..

Soll ja auch im besten Falle ausschliesslich dazu dienen, eine Tendenz feststellen zu können, nicht mehr..

Steht ja aber auch genauso drin..


----------



## chivas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

wie gesagt thomas: ich gebe dir grundsätzlich recht. aber für mich persönlich gibt der test so oder so eben nichts her 

ich habe vor kurzem nen artikel gelesen, dass irgendwo in amerika (habs vergessen) von einer nicht unbekannten hohen brücke bereits über 2000 selbstmordversuche begangen wurden. 12 (oder waren es 72?) davon haben überlebt. das würde mir als anhaltspunkt genügen, dass ich da nicht runterspringe, wenn ich dabei nicht ausversehen beim sterben ums leben kommen will.
ich käme auch nicht auf die idee, da einen test zu organisieren, bei welcher fußstellung und wassertemperatur die überlebenschancen am besten sind xD

ich halte es meistens mit konfuzius:

"Der Mensch hat dreierlei Wege klug zu handeln
Erstens durch  Nachdenken, das ist der edelste
Zweitens durch Nachahmen, das ist der  leichteste
und Drittens durch Erfahrung, das ist der bitterste."

wobei ich trotzdem recht häufig den letzten weg einschlage - das aber tunlichst vermeide, wenn es auf kosten anderer geht.

dass bei jemandem auch mal viele hechte eben nicht abgerissen sind, dafür gibts auch erklärungen. dafür, dass hechte abgerissen sind, leider eben auch (siehe grad eben).
für mich läßt das dann nicht mehr viel spielraum übrig^^


im übrigen - der abgerissene hecht - das war der erste wurf an nem neuen gewässer. der köder war noch nicht mal richtig naß...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Ich habe seit Ende der 80er für alle drei Angelzeitschriften geschrieben und seither bin ich fürs Anglerboard tätig und seitdem auch viel unterwegs und habe viel gesehen bei verschiedensten Anglern vor Ort...

Und habe gelernt, mich überzeugen zu lassen vor Ort bei den Anglern..

Und da ist es schlicht so: 
Beim einen funzts, beim anderen nicht..
Warum auch immer.

Deswegen habe ich auch extra das Beispiel des einen Kollegen gebracht, der komplett ohne Vorfach mit Monoschnur auf Hecht fischt.. 

Wird natürlich dann angezweifelt  - *und das würde ich auch*, hätt ich das nicht selber xmal bei ihm miterlebt..

Von daher neige ich bei solchen Dingen selten zum Absolutismus, da das oft genug dann (jetzt gehts ins angelpolitische) Restriktionen rechtlicher Art hinter sich her zieht, die dann wiederum meist komplett überzogen sind..

Wenn man dann überlegt, wie im Thread hier auch schon geschrieben - wie oft ein Hecht einen Köder (Natur/Kunst)  dann überhaupt so tief schluckt, dass er mit den Zähnen ans Vorfach kommt, relativiert sich das das erste Mal.

Überlegt man dann, wie viele Hechte man selber auch schon bei versehentlichen Fängen ohne Hechtvorfächer rausbekommen hat, relativiert sich das das zweite Mal.

*KEINER* (der einigermaßen dicht in der Birne ist) will, dass ein Hecht verludert. *JEDER *will ja den Fisch an seiner Angel  rausbringen..

Das ist letztlich immer noch ein "Problem" der Einstellung - denn niemand kann einen Fischverlust bei irgendeiner Methode ausschliessen. Man kann ihn nach seinen Erfahrungen weitgehend ausschliessen durch Gerät, Methode und Montage. Und dann sollte man einfach akzeptieren können, das es da eben (wie ja nicht nur hier im Thread zigfach zu lesen) unterschiedliche Praxiserfahrungen gibt.

Sagt jemand also, er will mit Stahl oder Titan fischen, um weitgehend sicher den seltenen Fall eines Durchbisses zu vermeiden, dann darf er das gerne...

Wenn jemand anderes sagt, er hat mit HM/FC keine Probleme, dann darf er das auch so praktizieren..

Und selbst wenn mein Kollege sagt, er fischt ohne Vorfach, dann lass ich ihn, selbst wenn das nicht meines ist..

Nur die jeweils persönliche Sichtweise allen anderen aufstülpen zu wollen (unterstelle ich niemand hier momentan persönlich, ist allgemein geschrieben), das ist der Punkt, wo sich dann bei mir die Nackenhärchen sträuben..

Für mich persönlich hat das dann sowas wie "am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen..." und gleicht mir zu sehr den abstrusen Argumentationen von veganen Petanern...

Und ich werd weiterhin mit Stahl auf Hechte angeln....


----------



## Slotti (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich auch extra das Beispiel des einen Kollegen gebracht, der komplett ohne Vorfach mit Monoschnur auf Hecht fischt..
> 
> Wird natürlich dann angezweifelt  - *und das würde ich auch*, hätt ich das nicht selber xmal bei ihm miterlebt..



Wenn die Köder schön vorne Hängen halte ich das durchaus für möglich, bei der Mehrzahl der Hechte wird das warscheinlich auch so sein, genauso sieht es bei den HM/FC Benutzern aus. 

Ich bleibe aber dabei, verschwindet der Köder bei 22-25er Mono im Hechtmaul dann ist der Fisch weg. Bei dickem FC/HM besteht vielleicht noch eine Chance das das Material hält.

Das der Fisch den Köder nicht inhaliert kann man aber niemals ausschließen und daher halte ich eine solche Angelei für unverantwortlich.

Die jeweils gelandeten Hechte sagen meiner Meinung nur etwas über das Vorfachmaterial aus wenn der Köder inhaliert wurde bzw. Zahnkontakt entsteht. Wobei auch vorne gehakte Fische bei der Landung oder Fluchtversuch die Schnur erwischen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Wie gesagt, siehe oben:


> Sagt jemand also, er will mit Stahl oder Titan fischen, um weitgehend sicher den seltenen Fall eines Durchbisses zu vermeiden, dann darf er das gerne...
> 
> Wenn jemand anderes sagt, er hat mit HM/FC keine Probleme, dann darf er das auch so praktizieren..
> 
> ...


----------



## Slotti (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

naja Thomas, du bringst das Argument mit deinem "Mono-Kumpel"  Mag ja auch sein das du das xmal gesehen hast und bei Hechtfängen dabei warst. Ich schätze aber mal da war kein Hecht dabei der den Köder im Maul hatte, den hättest du nämlich ziemlich sicher nicht gesehen. 

Ich würde in einem solchen Moment eher nicht denken "Wahnsinn der angelt mit Mono und landet die Hechte auch" sondern eher ".....ich sags lieber nicht..."

Du angelst selbst ja mit Stahl, das muß ja auch seine Gründe haben


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Klar hat das Gründe:
Weils mir persönlich sicherer scheint..

Ich selber habe auch schon einiges an "falschen" Hechten gelandet - wie geschrieben zufällig beim Barschzuppen mit Minizockern - welche den Köder tief drin hatten.

Sowohl an 20er Mono wie auch alternativ (wegen Hängern) an geflochtener 7 Kilo Schnur.

Die zwei Abrisse in den letzten Jahren waren übrigens nur bei der geflochtenen, bei ca. (darauf darfste mich jetzt nicht festnageln) gleicher Anzahl an "Hechtfehlfängen"..

Nochmal:
Objektiv ist Stahl sicherlich "durchbissfester"..

Wenn jemand mit seiner individuellen Montage/Methode jedoch augenscheinlich (bzw. wie bei mir durch eigene Beobachtung direkt vor Ort) mit anderen  (bzw. auch keinen) Vorfächern klar kommt, so muss man das halt akzeptieren..

Sowenig wie ich Dir unterstelle, hier falsches zu verbeiten, so wenig mache ich das bei denen, die anders fischen..

Daher:


> Nur die jeweils persönliche Sichtweise allen anderen aufstülpen zu wollen (unterstelle ich niemand hier momentan persönlich, ist allgemein geschrieben), das ist der Punkt, wo sich dann bei mir die Nackenhärchen sträuben..
> 
> Für mich persönlich hat das dann sowas wie "am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen..." und gleicht mir zu sehr den abstrusen Argumentationen von veganen Petanern...
> 
> Und ich werd weiterhin mit Stahl auf Hechte angeln....


----------



## chivas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit seiner individuellen Montage/Methode jedoch augenscheinlich (bzw. wie bei mir durch eigene Beobachtung direkt vor Ort) mit anderen  (bzw. keinen) Vorfächern klar kommt, so muss man das halt akzeptieren..



natürlich - keine frage.

ich denke, da hast du mich auch nicht ganz richtig verstanden 

(aber ist ja immer so: die menschheit zerfällt in 2 teile - der eine drückt sich falsch aus und der andere mißversteht das)

ich habe ja auch selber schon geschrieben, dass es sicherlich techniken, montagen, köder gibt, wo der hecht nichtmal in die nähe des vorfaches (oder eben der hauptschnur) kommt.

(aber eben der anfänger oder der eher unbedachte angler übernimmt das dann auch zum köfi-angeln und anderem - und da ist ja das tiefere schlucken nicht unbedingt die ausnahme...)

andererseits gibts aber eben auch immer wieder berichte, dass das hardmono 5000 hechte gehalten hat, aber neulich, so einen großen hatte ich noch nie, nie, nie dran, der hat nach 20 sek. einfach das vorfach durchgebissen....
und das gönne ich keinem angler und erst recht keinem fisch.

solange wie nichts passiert, ist eh alles in butter...

andererseits sind mir aber die vorteile, ohne stahl/titan zu fischen, bisher immer noch nicht so ganz klar xD

ebenso ist mir nicht ganz klar, wie man täglich nen ganzen hecht futtern kann :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> andererseits sind mir aber die vorteile, ohne stahl/titan zu fischen, bisher immer noch nicht so ganz klar xD


Jetzt mal ich als Schwabe:
Ohne Vorfach is billiger ;-)))

Davon ab sehe ich persönlich da auch keine Vorteile, andere eben aber schon, auch das ist so zu akzeptieren..



> ebenso ist mir nicht ganz klar, wie man täglich nen ganzen hecht futtern kann


Was hat das mit der Vorfächerfrage zu tun? Erstens kann ich leider nicht jeden Tag zum Hechtangeln, zweitens kommt das schlicht auf die Größe der Familie an, was an Fisch wegkommt...


----------



## chivas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ich als Schwabe:
> Ohne Vorfach is billiger ;-)))



was anderes wäre mir auch nicht eingefallen. und am ende der schnur hängt der nigelnagelneue illex für 30 euro xD



> Was hat das mit der Vorfächerfrage zu tun? Erstens kann ich leider nicht jeden Tag zum Hechtangeln, zweitens kommt das schlicht auf die Größe der Familie an, was an Fisch wegkommt...



nix. du warst auch nicht unbedingt angesprochen. und dass das hier nicht hinpaßt, ist mir auch bewußt - war ja auch nur ne völlig harmlose feststellung -.-


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> nix. du warst auch nicht unbedingt angesprochen. und dass das hier nicht hinpaßt, ist mir auch bewußt


Man könnte es dann auch als "trolling" bezeichnen dann - aber gut..

Zurück zum Thema:
Diese euphorische Beschreibung eines Händlers macht mich als normalen Angler natürlich zuerst mal skeptisch und nicht unbedingt kaufwillig..:
http://www.angelprofi.at/hardmono.htm

ABER:
Die Berichte von Boardies hier, die mit dem Material gut klarkommen, haben für mich eben eine andere Glaubwürdigkeit, als die von Herstellern, Importeuren oder auch Händlern..

Das Problem ist oft eben auch, dass wir als Angler oft den "Experten" eher mißtrauen, da die allzu oft mit irgendwelchen Herstellern/Importeuren verbandelt sind und dafür sorgen, dass entsprechende Produkte medial nicht zu schlecht wegkommen bzw. oft genug in Zeitschriften oder im Netz auftauchen....

Das führt dann oft zum Reflex: 
"was die Experten schreiben kann man eh nicht glauben.."...

Wobei es sicherlich genauso falsch wäre, alle Experten in einen Topf zu werfen wie alle Angler..

Daher lobe ich mir die Vielfältigkeit an Meinungen hier...

Da mag im Einzelfall auch nicht jeder immer recht haben, auch da mögen beim einen oder anderen welche Interessen auch immer dahinter stecken..

Aber man bekommt doch ein wesentlich breiteres Bild, dessen Beurteilung dann natürlich wiederum beim einzelnen Leser/User liegt..


----------



## realbait (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Puh, hätte nicht gedacht dass so viele reaktionen auf meine einfache frage kommen und ebenfalls nicht das diese so sher an meiner frage vorbei gehen. Das einzig brauchbare was ich hier für meine frage finden konnte ist: Hardmono von iron claw ist billig und gut. Also alles klar, werde mir mal eins bestellen und dieses testen. Weiterhin werde ich wohl einfach das 7,2 kg hardmono von Xtreme2 benutzen, da habe ich noch keinen fisch mit verloren, nach jedem biss einfach 15 cm abschneiden und fertig!

Die discussionen sind trotzdem sehr interessant, verschiedene themen laufen durcheinander, ich versuche mal zusammen zu fassen:
1.Waidmännisch angeln: 
_-hierzu sage ich nur das waidmännisch angeln mehr ist als nur die benutzung von stahlvorfach! Ich verhalte mich wirklich fair und wie gesagt habe ich mit dem Xtreme mono noch keinen fisch verloren. Zusätzlich benutze ich nur kleinste karpfenhaken_​2.Abriss sicherheit und abriss-tests:
_-kein mensch stellt in frage das stahl abriss sicherer ist als mono! _Die frage ist wenn mit mono gefischt wird, dann welche stärke und marke
3.Größere Beißchance:
_-in meinem glasklaren gewässer eindeutig bewiesen.Wenn wir mittags vom boot unter sonne auf hecht und zander fischen( ja die beißen dann auch) läuft mono viel besser_
6.Benutzung bei verschiedenen angelmethoden:
-je nach gewesser kann bei verschiedenen methoden das eine oder andere besser sein. 
5..Kollege vom Thomas, hehe
_-petri heil zu den fischen_


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> und ebenfalls nicht das diese so sher an meiner frage vorbei gehen


Es gibt Themen wie das hier, aber auch zum Beispiel c+r, Laichdorsche  etc., da gehts schnell ins grundsätzliche.

Dann ergeben sich schnell zwei Möglichkeiten:
Oft:
Die Diskutanten gehen sich an den Hals und man muss verwarnen, jemanden sperren oder den Thread schließen oder alles zusammen.. 

Weniger oft:
Es ergibt sich - schade dann für den TE mit einer eigentlich "anderen Frage" - eine  einigermaßen sachliche und vernünftige Diskussion, die man dann deswegen auch gerne laufen lässt....

Immerhin haste ja aber trotzdem schon was gefunden ;-))


----------



## realbait (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

ja die discussion zeigt wirklich niveau und es ist deshalb interessant um dieser zu folgen.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

iron claw hardmono nutze ich jetzt auch seit ca 2jahren die 10kg version hab bis jetzt auch noch keinen hecht verloren! lässt sich auch gut knoten!#6


----------



## realbait (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

zum unterthema:* Größere beißchance mit hardmono beim köfi-angeln??? *würde ich gerne noch einige meinungen hören. Was ich denke ist ganz objectief ZB:

Gezielt auf Hecht:
_-frißt oft unvorsichtig und aggressief, auch mit einem stahlvorfach bekommt man bisse
-lieber ein sehr dünnes und flexibles stahlvorfach als ein dickes starres hardmono_

Gezielt auf Zander:
_-beißt vorsichtig und läßt dickes mono oder stahl wieder los, stahl mit knicken ist total *******, dickes mono auch
_
Auf beides:
-Stahl: vorteil:wenn einer beißt dann kein abriss, nachteil: oft knicke und spührbar für den zander der köfi dann schnell wieder losläßt oder garnicht erst packt
-HM: vorteil: wenn nicht zu dick größere chance auf zander, von hechten nicht gesehen und gerade in sehr klaren gewässern mit scheuen fischen ,beim posenfischen von vorteil 

Natürlich geht es immer um eine abstimmung zwischen abrissfestigkeit und beißchance, was bringt eine ankerschnur wenn keine bisse kommen und was bringt ein mono das beim biss direkt durch ist.


----------



## realbait (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

vielen dnak an wallerkalle. welchen durchmesser hat denn die 10kg version??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ich als Schwabe:
> Ohne Vorfach is billiger ;-)))



Das ist aber auch das einzige (wenn auch ziemlich dumme) Argument.

Wenn es billig sein soll kaufe ich Fisch, bei dem was angeln kostet ist eine Kostenrechnung wenig zielführend... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> (wenn auch ziemlich dumme)


Hab ich nie anders behauptet und nicht umsonst den  "Grinser" dahinter gesetzt...

Allerdings solltest Du das Argument des TE auch gelten lassen, der wird sowenig lügen wie Du:


> 3.Größere Beißchance:
> -in meinem glasklaren gewässer eindeutig bewiesen.Wenn wir mittags vom boot unter sonne auf hecht und zander fischen( ja die beißen dann auch) läuft mono viel besser


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Weil ja hier immer das Titan so gelobt wird (ich hab damit noch keine Erfahrung), daher war ich doch etwas erstaunt, als ich das hier heute morgen fand:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82421

Der Thread ist zwar aus 2006, allerdings scheint sich da noch nicht viel geändert zu haben, da die letzten Postings von gestern abend sind..

Scheint also durchaus kein Einzelfall zu sein, dass gerade Titan wohl mehr als empfindlich ist und öfter mal einfach so durchknallt.

Da mach ich mir schon wieder Gedanken, in wie weit der von mit initiierte Test sinnvoll sein kann, denn sowas wird man mit diesem Test natürlich nicht rausfinden können ;-((
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191584

Denn das wär ja scheixxe, wenn das "Hecht"vorfach nicht mal vom Hecht durchgebissen werden müsste, weils entweder vorher schon wegknackt oder im Drill nicht "durchgebissen" werden müsste, weils ganz andere Schwachstellen hat.


----------



## Tisie (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Hi,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil ja hier immer das Titan so gelobt wird (ich hab damit noch keine Erfahrung), daher war ich doch etwas erstaunt, als ich das hier heute morgen fand:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82421



auf die richtige Verarbeitung achten: *klick*

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Ist klar. Nur kennen wir das Problem:
Titan ist das einzig wahre...
Also gut, Angler kaufen Titan, wenns geht das preiswerte(ste)...

Folgen:
Abgerissener Hecht (und wenns der 1001ste ist)..

Das meinte ich glaub ich schonmal irgendwann in der Diskussion:
Was nützt "Durchbisssicherheit", wenns sonst nix taugt..

Und Vorfach ist halt nicht gleich Vorfach, ob aus Stahl, Titan, HM oder CF..


----------



## Tisie (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Möge jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen, ich hatte mit Titan bisher noch keine Probleme.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Andere auch nicht mit HM oder CF...
Und ich glaube das sowohl Dir wie auch den anderen..


----------



## Tisie (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Andere auch nicht mit HM oder CF...
> Und ich glaube das sowohl Dir wie auch den anderen..



Wir drehen uns im Kreis |rolleyes ... belassen wir's dabei.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## TioZ (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Moin Moin..

ich hab mir doch tatsächlich gerade die ganzen 12 Seiten durchgelesen. Ist mal ja mal ne ganz sachliche Diskusion zum Thema, auch wenn sie sich ab und zu mal ein wenig im Kreis dreht.

Zur Verarbeitung von Titan.. ich kann beim besten Willen keinen Fehler finden. Die Eigenschaften von Titan als Vorfachmaterial sind meiner Meinung nach auch nicht zu toppen, ich muss halt nur irgendwie das mit dem Brechen in der Öse in den Griff bekommen.

Aber mal zu den Erfahrungen mit anderen Materialien. 
Ich hab mir schon den ein oder anderen Hecht mit recht dünnem 7x7 Stahlvorfach versaut. Ich hatte es mir eigentlich zum Barschangeln geholt um nicht ohne Stahl fischen zu müssen. 
Beim ersten hab ich es auf die zu knarsch eingestellte Bremse geschoben, beim zweiten auf nen Materialfehler und nach dem dritten hab ich dann wieder auf stärkeres 1x7 gewechselt.

Auch mit FC in 0,45 hab ich mich probiert und keinen Fisch verloren, zumindest nicht im Wasser. Beim zappeln am Land hats dann aber 2 mal das Vorfach entschärft und seit dem fristet die Spule mit dem FC nen tristes Dasein im Schrank.


Das mit dem Test find ich nicht schlecht und da es bei uns mit dem Hecht momentan ganz gut läuft, werd ich am Wochenende wohl mal nen paar Freunde zum Essen einladen und vorher mal schauen, ob ich verwertbare Ergebnisse bekomme und diese dann gegebenenfalls in Bild und Text dokumentieren.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*



> Sehr gut


Jepp!!!


----------



## Gemini (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: welches hardmono*

Seit 01.06. sind die Hechte bei uns auf und ich wollte ja einen geeigneten Testkandidaten besorgen, leider gestern nur 90 Minuten Zeit gehabt mit unerwünschtem Resultat obwohl ich vorher ganz klar und eindeutig gesagt hab 70cm...

Aber heute abend wirds was hoffe ich doch


----------

